# Collet Nut Stuck



## ekeogh (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a Craftsman router (Description Item # 00927683000 Model # 27683) that has a fixed and plunge base, I have the fixed base in my Kreg router table

Today I tried to use my wrench to loosen the nut to release my router bit but it is badly stuck. I can’t even budge the nut around the collet . The router has a button that you press to engage the lock while using your wrench.

I am not sure if the Collet is damaged or if the nut has stripped the threads that attach it to the collet

I have tried using a vice grips , Wd 40, applying heat with a blow torch at the nut, vice grips, lastly I tried tapping all faces of the nut hopping to knock out what ever is preventing it from turning . I really don’t want to buy a new router as I have spent a lot of money on the router table setup….

Does anyone have any suggestions on loosening the nut , desperate

I have searched the internet and to be honest I have not come across a lot of answers.

Thanks guys


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ekeogh said:


> I have a Craftsman router (Description Item # 00927683000 Model # 27683) that has a fixed and plunge base, I have the fixed base in my Kreg router table
> 
> Today I tried to use my wrench to loosen the nut to release my router bit but it is badly stuck. I can’t even budge the nut around the collet . The router has a button that you press to engage the lock while using your wrench.
> 
> ...


vise grips on what???
WD40.. if you got it in the motor or bearing you just may be getting a new router...
if you got in the bearing the WD will break down/dissolve the lube in the bearing and you can pretty much guess what happens next...
see if these PDF's help...

.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Could have happened if the bit was too far into the collet and bottomed out. This can cause the shank to deform a little bit and seize.

If the motor shaft has a flat for a wrench, and holding I there and trying to turn the collet nut loose, you may have no other option than to split the collet nut. That is tough, because the threads are usually very fine on the motor shaft.

I haven't found a replacement collet in stock for that router, you might have to check ebay.

You should be able to adapt your router table setup to accommodate just about any router


Wish I had more positive news.


Doug


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

ekeogh said:


> I have a Craftsman router (Description Item # 00927683000 Model # 27683) that has a fixed and plunge base, I have the fixed base in my Kreg router table
> 
> Today I tried to use my wrench to loosen the nut to release my router bit but it is badly stuck. I can’t even budge the nut around the collet . The router has a button that you press to engage the lock while using your wrench.
> 
> ...


Have you tried procedures listed in following link?

https://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-tips/techniques/routing/stuck-bit


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If the nut were stripped it would turn easily, even in the wrong direction. Make sure you are turning the right way, counterclockwise when looking down on it and lose the vise grips. They could make the problem worse. Any open end wrench the right size will work and if possible a flare nut wrench will grip it better but you have to be able to slip it around the armature below the collet and then slide it up on the nut.


----------



## ekeogh (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes it was one of the only article I found on the internet


----------



## ekeogh (Nov 19, 2014)

reuelt said:


> ekeogh said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Craftsman router (Description Item # 00927683000 Model # 27683) that has a fixed and plunge base, I have the fixed base in my Kreg router table
> ...





Cherryville Chuck said:


> If the nut were stripped it would turn easily, even in the wrong direction. Make sure you are turning the right way, counterclockwise when looking down on it and lose the vise grips. They could make the problem worse. Any open end wrench the right size will work and if possible a flare nut wrench will grip it better but you have to be able to slip it around the armature below the collet and then slide it up on the nut.


Yes it was one of the only articles I’ve found online


----------



## ekeogh (Nov 19, 2014)

I have resigned myself to getting a new router I thinking I’m going to get the BOSCH 1617EVSPK


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ekeogh said:


> I have resigned myself to getting a new router I thinking I’m going to get the BOSCH 1617EVSPK


smart move..


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ed, since you are considering a new replacement router anyway...I would lock the shaft, then smack it with a wrench to try to loosen it.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

ekeogh said:


> I have resigned myself to getting a new router I thinking I’m going to get the BOSCH 1617EVSPK


Have you tried Open Chuck Collet - Des Ew Zo coupled with Strength Potion - Ful Bro Ku? :wink:


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Ed, since you are considering a new replacement router anyway...I would lock the shaft, then smack it with a wrench to try to loosen it.


Or cut off the bit with an angle grinder first. Then clamp the collet on an engineer's vise, lock the shaft and twist the motor housing with help of a strap wrench (see attached)

Buy a Dewalt DW618pk (made in USA) free better dust chute 3yrs warranty OR a Bosch 1617 (assembled in Mexico) $40 for lousy dust chute & just 1 year warranty. Think before buying.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If you have not had any success with a vice grips then go bigger. Use a small pipe wrench. One of two things will happen, either the nut will snap off or it will turn off. You could also use a nut splitter if you have one but be careful that you don't ruin the threads.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I like the nut splitter suggestion, Art. Surprised no one else has suggested that. 
Carefully warming the nut might also help. I'm wondering if it's cross threaded? It'd be pretty strange but possible(?)...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Karma. I've got the same problem right now with my bump type string cutter accessory for my weedeater. It's like it's welded on.


----------



## grog_polymer (Apr 3, 2013)

50-50 acetone and Automatic Transmission Fluid is the best pentrating fluid on the planet. Go play youtube and see it in action. You won't need more than a couple of drops.. If those threads are troublesome - a touch of PTFE dry lube spray on the thread in the nut may prevent further trouble.


----------



## grog_polymer (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh, by the way. WD40 is neither a good lubricant nor a good penetrating fluid. It is a good dewatering fluid. WD = Water Dispersement.

The situation has got clouded as now you can also get PTFE dry lube spray and a pile of other sprays with WD40 branding.


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

I use a rubber o-ring to prevent my bits from going too far into the collet.. it works great.. btw, never use heat on something you want to save, it destroys the temper, and it'll become soft.. have you tried putting a block of oak on top of the end of the bit, and smacking it with a hammer?..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Carefully warming the nut might also help.


w/ a soldering iron...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The operative word there was "carefully".


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> The operative word there was "carefully".


copy that...


----------



## Dd_dpa (6 mo ago)

mgmine said:


> If you have not had any success with a vice grips then go bigger. Use a small pipe wrench. One of two things will happen, either the nut will snap off or it will turn off. You could also use a nut splitter if you have one but be careful that you don't ruin the threads.


I used a 15” adjustable wrench. It gave me the torque I needed to get it off. I had a plunge router so there was plenty of space for it. After I got it off I realized I probably tightened it too tight. Now I just tighten by hand then a few turns with the wrench but back off before it gets too tight.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Dd_dpa


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @Dd_dpa .


----------



## RobtFowkes (6 mo ago)

I have the same problem with my Bosch Palm router. The collet nut is unmoveable. Frozen.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @RobtFowkes


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @RobtFowkes
Are there any suggestions in the posts, that may be able to give you some idea which way to loosen it?


----------

